
Oracle open sources Graphpipe to standardize machine learning model deployment - parvenu74
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/15/oracle-open-sources-graphpipe-to-standardize-machine-learning-model-deployment/
======
nerdponx
Didn't Google and Facebook just recently team up to produce something similar?
It'll be interesting to see what catches on. Efficient data transfer for
machine learning applications is really important, especially if your
computation is distributed and/or your data is really big (or you need really
low latency, etc).

